# Shooting-Video



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Poor dogg

http://www.filecabi.net/video/goddammit30.html


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Awww
So they sent in the dog and then fired like 100 times behind it?????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So easy to Monday morning quarterback...did the dog survive?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> So easy to Monday morning quarterback...did the dog survive?


I did a quick google search and learned that the dog did not survive and also an awful lot of people see that guy as some sort of "poor victim."

It's sad that the dog died.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

=Good shoot. No such thing as overkill. The funny thing is that I don't think this one was suicide by cop. Although he was taunting them, I doubt he thought they were going to shoot him, until the dog got released and then, oh boy. It appeared that he attempted to release whatever was in his hand (so what if it was not a gun) when they release the dog, too late. Shouldn't have been such a ignorant billy-bad-ass.Lol
Fortunately, it looked like the dog died instantly. You can't blame the handlers reaction, "Gawdammit".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

"Why she at the hospital?"
"Whats wrong with my bitch?"
Tenderness like that is hard to come by these days; kinda gets you right there....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Isn't the whole reason for sending in the dog is so you avoid the shoot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

no not necesarily


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

djgj2000 said:


> no not necesarily


What the fuck do you know?

So you send in the dog and immediately open fire?

ask your father that question and if he agrees with you then he is even a bigger dumbass than you are.

If someone is going to shoot the dog, let it be the bad guy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

he says he'd rather sacrifice the dog than us..so yes


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

what a damn shame about the dog!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

That was a f_cked up op all the way.

The dog is not a dog ,he is a cop.

They just shot one of their own cuz there was no mutual communications.

Monday morning quarter back my ass.

It was all on film and they F_+cked up royally.

Oh yeah and dig. Remember I said I would defend you if they screwed with you. *I LIED .*


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Any of you dumb asses ever hear of tear gas? Less than lethal rounds ect... *Fuck him*, he shooting his mouth off for 15 minutes and has probably 50 Cops waiting to blast him! The WATCH COMMANDER made a terrible decision and the dog was sacrificed for no reason, Happy thanksgiving to you turkeys! :finger2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

That video really rattled my cage. That Deputy spends his entire shift with the dog and the dog goes home with him at the end of the shift. The dog becomes apart of your family and he is with that dog almost 24/7/365. The time and energy put into training that dog, the joys of watching that dog succeed in training and the memories had with the dog on and off the job and then watching it just go right out the window like that would probably be enough to make any K9 Officer lose it after something like that.

I would tell you right now if I was that K9 Officer, I would have completely lost it.

I am surprised he didn't dump his gun into the suspect's face to ensure closed casket when they said he was still moving. Then again let the guy have as long, slow, painful death as possible after that.

I hope that Deputy is alright emotionally.



94c said:


> What the fuck do you know?
> 
> So you send in the dog and immediately open fire?
> 
> ...


I hope you know that is an impersonator you're talking to.



Mongo said:


> Oh yeah and dig. Remember I said I would defend you if they screwed with you. *I LIED .*


I knew that when you said it. You didn't need to come out with that.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

To me it looked as though they sent the dog in hopes that he would draw/fire at it thus they would return fire in legit fashion. It looks like someone (Deputy) starting firing prematurely...


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

*What is the Background on this video?*

I came across this video on Ebaumsworld.com, it didn't have any description, I was wondering if anybody knew the background story to this.

http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/11/shot-by-police.html

<Thread Merged.> Kozmo


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

well that put a damper on MY day...................


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*



Sniper said:


> well that put a damper on MY day...................


Sorry sniper. I just hate seeing videos with no description or explanation to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

oh no worries bro. It just pained me to see the dog get popped.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

Thats what I was sad about too.  The only description it gave on the video was that the dog was airlifted and the suspect died, so maybe the dog made it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

This has been around awhile. It happened a couple of years ago in Compton,CA by way of the L.A. Sheriffs Dept. They shot him 81 times and his name was Deandre Brunston.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

http://www.filecabi.net/video/goddammit30.html

This version is a little more clear. He said he has a gun several times. Everything I could find was on anti-cop sites. Deandre Brunston attacked his pregnant girlfriend. He was a good boy and was changinging his life around.
It sounds like the dog did not make it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: What is the Background on this video?*

Sounded like he was looking for suicide by cop. Too bad about the dog.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, i didn't realize there was a already a thread on this particular video.


----------

